# Removing Vinyl and Underlay from around cabinets



## neefg (Nov 19, 2011)

I need to replace the glued down sheet vinyl in my kitchen but the cabinets are installed on top of it.  Ideally I would like to remove the old vinyl and 1/4' underlayment completely and install tile without having the wasted additional height.  However, taking out the cabinets seems rather problematic given the countertop back splash being attached to the wall.  I can't think of any good way to cut out around the cabinets to get the old stuff out.  Is there a tool that will cut cleanly, closely and and at the right depth, under a cabinet toe kick so i could get that stuff out?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure is, it's called a Toe Kick Saw.
3-3/8" Blade Toe-Kick Saw
Crain makes a better one but if your only doing this one job I'd get this one. Home Depot also rents one. A new Crain is a couple of hundred bucks.
It will cut right to a wall or under a toe kick and not mark it up.
I'd use an Ossilating saw to make the final cuts in the corners where the toe kick can not reach.
A Toe kick uses 2, differant sized blades, one cuts 3/4 deep the other cuts  3/8". The depth is not adjustable. You could lay a piece of 1/4" plywood down under it to lift it up some.
I'd cut that floor in sections with a ciruler saw set to just a little more then 1/4" deep to make it easyer to rip out.


----------



## neefg (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks. never heard of that before.  I'll. check it out


----------



## Rusty (Nov 21, 2011)

Be careful. That saw can kick back and it's very easy to get hurt using it. But it is the best option.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2011)

Make sure the old underlayment wasn't glued down.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 21, 2011)

Many people even carpenters have never heard of toe kick saw it's a wonder full tool and when using it for light cut won't kick around on you if you take your time.
This old house uses it religiously.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 27, 2011)

I've used mine to cut out water damaged area under kitchen sinks, and it even cut the subflooring below it that was also rotted.
Most old houses for some reason installed the base boards then installed the hardwood flooring, so the nails holding the base board are below the flooring.
I just turn the toe kick on end and cut the base board to the corners and finish with an ossilating saw.
I also have a diamond blade for it to cut tile floors when the cabinets are sitting on top of the old tile.
What other saw can cut out in front of a tub and leave no gap with no damage to the tub or under kitchen cabinets toe kicks without scratching the toe kick.
Try that with a sawsall.


----------



## neefg (Nov 30, 2011)

I gave the Chicago brand multi-tool a try.  It will cut through the underlayment, however, the clearance under the toe-kick is not good and the depth of cut is a bit arbitrary.  It turns out cutting it is the least of my problems.  10p ring shank nails every 6 inches pretty well preclude my pulling up the old underlayment.  I am currently using the l scrapper attachment on the multi-tool to remove the old vinyl.  at this point i don't see an option other than getting the old vinyl up and then level the floor and laying more vinyl.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

1/4" under layment is not an excepted subfloor for tile, so it needs to come out.
Sorry.
http://www.creativeceramicandmarble.com/floors.htm


----------

